# Cutest puppy ever!!!



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Here's Ollie as a baby. I only found these pictures today, didn't remember as tiny and cute he was!!!








< He still likes this boot now!!



































< Submissive baby!!!


----------



## *Liil-roo* (Apr 30, 2009)

_*AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

hes adorable!!!!

I WANT HIM  hehe*_


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

How adorable


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Yip he was one KA-YOOT puppy... great to look back isnt it..


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

He really was a cute puppy - adorable.
It's lovely to look back and see how they've grown


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Bless him, he really was a little cutie. So adorable, then and now!


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Look at his feet! So cute.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Awww

was he chewing your uggs? LOL


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## barneythore (Jul 11, 2009)

bless him he is so cute


----------



## kayla (Jun 30, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

OMG too adorable xx


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

soooooooo cute,


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

ad_1980 said:


> Awww
> 
> was he chewing your uggs? LOL


nope, but he chews them now. 

thanks guys. it's great to look back, he was just too cute.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Awhhh, Ollie is a little cutie!


----------

